# What pricesin Australia in 2017-2018?



## Serafyma (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi, guys!
What about living cost?


----------



## sanderh (Mar 25, 2018)

Objective information on the cost of living is available online on the Australian Bureau of Statistics website. Lots of research on Google Scholar also compares living costs internationally.


----------

